# Spirit Halloween 2017



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Just got this awesome canvas last week. It's new this year and looks so much better in person. It's staying up year round:

https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/decorations/props/skeletons/skeleton-fish-canvas-decorations/pc/1005/c/1034/sc/1035/134638.uts?thumbnailIndex=1


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

The following companies will have products at Spirit this year. I will add some examples of their items from Spirit last year so you have an idea of what their products are like. 

Gemmy: Bony Tony 5ft Skeleton with mic

Tekky Toys: Mourning Gory, Boogie Man,etc

Seasonal Visions: Rising Reaper, Roaming Doll, etc

YJ: Swinging Scarecrow, Lil Skelly Bones,etc

Pan Asian Creations: Evil Clown

Crazy Create: Floating ghost girl, Hay bail popper

New Ray Sun: Smoldering Zombie

PT: Unknown, New company

Tailuxe: They make a static zombie prop each year for Spirit. 


I may or may not know the new props for this year. Slim Stalky is confirmed for Spirit. Feel free to speculate away


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I know they are not high end props but some of them can be a ton of fun for a yard display. I just wish I knew a way to protect them from weather.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

ghostbust99 said:


> Didn't see a thread for this so I thought I'd start one. Please use it to discuss anything and everything about Spirit Halloween for this year.
> 
> I actually think this year will be one of Spirit's best years. From what I know there are 3 themes and plenty of awesome and exiting new props. There will be some returning props from last year too like usual. I have been informed by my friend Rory that their prop previews may come out in July this year.
> 
> ...


Do we know what the three themes are for 2017? I usually can't afford Spirit's stuff but try to visit at least once during the haunting season.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Spirit is having a really good clearance sale at their web-site right now! Only about 13 animatronics, but the prices are mostly very good. I would encourage you to consider the Barrel Zombie. I have three or four barrel props and this in my favorite. For $97 (plus prob $25 shipping) this is an awesome prop.
Mike


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

^^ Thank you Restless Acres! VIP sale today. I just ordered the Bony Tony for $50, plus a few other things. Spend $75 and get regular shipping for $4.99. 

http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...ord=bony tony&thumbnailIndex=1&Search=Find+It


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Spirit has just released their first sneak peek for 2017.. and it appears the Limb Ripper Werewolf prop from 2012 will be returning this year! See for yourself:


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

https://youtu.be/wvdfkfwik2A


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Palladino said:


> ghostbust99 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't see a thread for this so I thought I'd start one. Please use it to discuss anything and everything about Spirit Halloween for this year.
> ...


It's all just speculation at this point but the 3 themes could possibly be a campsite, a freak show and a laboratory


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

campsite would be brilliant with the popularity of people playing Friday the 13th The Game


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

ghostbust99 said:


> Spirit has just released their first sneak peek for 2017.. and it appears the Limb Ripper Werewolf prop from 2012 will be returning this year! See for yourself:


I thought that was him.. lol I love mine


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> campsite would be brilliant with the popularity of people playing Friday the 13th The Game


whats the Friday 13th game?


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh! I can answer this one! It's an online game where one person is Jason and everyone else is his would-be victims. Jason's goal is to kill his victims. The victim's goals are to survive and get to safety. It's on my gaming wishlist


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

That VIP spirit sales was one of the best I've seen lately through them. I went a little crazy with the Spirit sale and bought 3 bony tony's. After spending the day before Halloween soldering in one of my talking skeletons to get it to work it was worth it to me to get some backups at 50% off.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the return of the Limb Ripper Werewolf. He wasn't my favorite prop of 2012, but he was definitely up there. Comparing the 2017 video with the 2012 video, the prop really does look identical. The only minor potential change that I see is the strobing eyes. The new model seems to have a slower strobe effect than the original, although it seems to keep the same flashing pattern.

If anyone wants to compare the videos for themselves, here they are:

2012: 




2017:


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

What I would really like to see is older Gemmy props returning, as in the pop-up licensed figures from 2005-2011. Unfortunately the chances of that happening are slimmer than Slim Stalky.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

CCdalek said:


> What I would really like to see is older Gemmy props returning, as in the pop-up licensed figures from 2005-2011. Unfortunately the chances of that happening are slimmer than Slim Stalky.


Same here. They actually tried re-releasing the Jeeves butler last year but since no retailers were interested, Gemmy never put it into production. That's the whole thing with why their quality has gone down. People blame Gemmy for the quality but it's really the retailers fault


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I wish they'd re-release Frankencuted.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mmRIiJmUxs ....ZR


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Speak of the devil lol. Spirit just released another sneak peek today and it appears to be an electrocuted zombie.. with Frankencuted's audio..


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

halloween71 said:


> whats the Friday 13th game?



http://f13game.com/

I'm pretty much obsessed with this game


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

The next Spirit Sneak Peek has been released on the website, the Fenced In Hi-Voltage Zombie! It's pretty expensive at $229.99 and it's only 5 feet, but I love the idea and the motion is pretty realistic! It may only have head movement, but at least that means there's less things to worry about wearing out.  Here is the link to where you can buy him on the website: http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod.../1005/c/0/sc/1011/145164.uts?thumbnailIndex=1

It kind of reminds me of something you would see at Transworld, but much more affordable. This may even be a prop I purchase this year, depending on what else is released.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Nevermind actually, according to the specifications the prop is a full 70 inches tall with the fence, which would make the zombie itself about 5 feet.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Jun 27, 2017)

From what I know, the Antique Doll, Limb Ripper and some form of Electric Zombie are going to be in stores this year.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

^^ There's a lot more coming just wait and see . Here's the video for the "High Voltage Fenced in Zombie" for anyone curious


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

I just found out that the following props will be in-stores this year:

Fogging Skull Pile
Swingin' Skelly Bones
Animated Chucky Doll
Fogging Gaseous Zombie
Animated Resin Gargoyle
Animated Tiffany Doll *NEW*
Fogging Basement Doors *NEW*
Thrashing from the Tomb Zombie *NEW*

If any questions, don't hesitate to ask me! Happy Haunting!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Skullkrane said:


> I just found out that the following props will be in-stores this year:
> 
> Fogging Skull Pile
> Swingin' Skelly Bones
> ...


I ALMOST bought 2 of those resin gargoyles last week but it would have been over $500 with shipping....I have the money put back but the description says they are only 40 inches tall so I had a hard time doing the purchase.....Instead I was looking at the distortions unlimited gargoyles ($250 each) that stand 3 feet tall and after building some pedestals out of plywood to set them on would be pushing 7 feet.....I think for the money that would be much more impressive.....Thrashing from the Tomb Zombie sounds interesting....Any pics of it yet?.......ZR


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

ZombieRaider said:


> I ALMOST bought 2 of those resin gargoyles last week but it would have been over $500 with shipping....I have the money put back but the description says they are only 40 inches tall so I had a hard time doing the purchase.....Instead I was looking at the distortions unlimited gargoyles ($250 each) that stand 3 feet tall and after building some pedestals out of plywood to set them on would be pushing 7 feet.....I think for the money that would be much more impressive.....Thrashing from the Tomb Zombie sounds interesting....Any pics of it yet?.......ZR


I do have an image of the Thrashing from the Tomb Zombie. I've attached it here.  















Happy Haunting!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SHpyWAVrgk
Fogging Basement doors was posted today....ZR


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

ZombieRaider said:


> I ALMOST bought 2 of those resin gargoyles last week but it would have been over $500 with shipping....I have the money put back but the description says they are only 40 inches tall so I had a hard time doing the purchase.....Instead I was looking at the distortions unlimited gargoyles ($250 each) that stand 3 feet tall and after building some pedestals out of plywood to set them on would be pushing 7 feet.....I think for the money that would be much more impressive.....Thrashing from the Tomb Zombie sounds interesting....Any pics of it yet?.......ZR


Costco had the same gargoyles last year but much cheaper. Keep an eye out.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

ZombieRaider said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SHpyWAVrgk
> Fogging Basement doors was posted today....ZR


The basement doors definitely look really creepy and give a nice effect, the only issue I have with them is the potential quality. If the prop is made by Crazy Create, which it sounds like it is, it's going to be made out of an extremely cheap plastic and fabric, worth way less than $179.99.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

CCdalek said:


> The basement doors definitely look really creepy and give a nice effect, the only issue I have with them is the potential quality. If the prop is made by Crazy Create, which it sounds like it is, it's going to be made out of an extremely cheap plastic and fabric, worth way less than $179.99.


I posted it for others....I personally would never buy it simply because I have the tools to quickly build a more robust version using plywood, table sawed down 2 X4's, wood glue/air stapler, jig saw for some holes and some dremel work for detail....A drilled hole in the back to bring the cables through and a wiper motor for movement...Throw some paint on it and voila!....For real time would take about 3 weeks....LOL.....ZR


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

The latest Spirit Sneak Peek has been released, the Sitting Scare Clown! 






I personally really like this one. The face looks amazing, and I'm sure it would give a good scare to any unsuspecting guests. It is the exact same motion as the Sitting Scarecrow, but far more detailed and overall a creepier prop.


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

There will be a prop called "Zappy the Clown": https://sites.google.com/site/yjspiritprops/


----------



## Keyblader (Jun 15, 2017)

I cannot wait until the first signs for Spirit stores pop up, that's when it really sinks in how close it is. And I know where all of the stores around me pop up.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I like the design of the clown, but I think the fact that it's a clown makes the scare much more obvious. With the scarecrow, it could be assumed that it's a real thing, not a prop. But the clown is clearly a prop, and the scare is a little easier to anticipate. 

I wonder what the themes are shaping up to be?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> I like the design of the clown, but I think the fact that it's a clown makes the scare much more obvious. With the scarecrow, it could be assumed that it's a real thing, not a prop. But the clown is clearly a prop, and the scare is a little easier to anticipate.
> 
> I wonder what the themes are shaping up to be?


That's a good point, one thing that made the scarecrow so startling is the fact that it really looked like a scarecrow, which made people feel like they could grab a candy without fear. This prop is scary enough by itself, without even being turned on, that there would already be people too afraid of it to grab anything from it.  I didn't think about that before.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> ^^ There's a lot more coming just wait and see . Here's the video for the "High Voltage Fenced in Zombie" for anyone curious



I hope they bring back the in store display 'insanity' or maybe 'asylum' with all the chain link fences. Those are great!!! The conduit and fittings are easy enough to find and paint up but finding nice plastic chain link that looks pretty realistic has been pretty hard and I need about another 30-40 feet of it.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Keyblader said:


> I cannot wait until the first signs for Spirit stores pop up, that's when it really sinks in how close it is. And I know where all of the stores around me pop up.


I love it and hate it...it reminds me how behind I am on my halloween builds and that I need to kick it into another gear. I really need to institute a shut down date this year (which I know I won't)


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I never saw the scarecrow and the clown isn't out yet, so what triggers them? Looks like there's a motion sensor on the chest.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Screaming Demons said:


> I never saw the scarecrow and the clown isn't out yet, so what triggers them? Looks like there's a motion sensor on the chest.


There is actually a sensor inside the bowl of each of them, which is activated when someone sticks their hand in to get candy.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

A new prop has just been added to Spirit's website, the Toe-Tagged Corpse! It doesn't look like there's a video yet, but you can find the prop here: Toe-Tagged Corpse

It looks to be a remake of Tekky's John Doe, but with a different cloth and feet. What I wonder most about this prop is why it shows two clearly different versions: One that looks almost identical to John Doe (Without the blood) and one that is a 3-toed alien and an orange bio-hazard cloth. I personally like the alien version far better, but maybe the prop includes both sets of feet and both cloths?


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

ZombieRaider said:


> I posted it for others....I personally would never buy it simply because I have the tools to quickly build a more robust version using plywood, table sawed down 2 X4's, wood glue/air stapler, jig saw for some holes and some dremel work for detail....A drilled hole in the back to bring the cables through and a wiper motor for movement...Throw some paint on it and voila!....For real time would take about 3 weeks....LOL.....ZR


I agree and think this would be a pretty easy one to make but I like the idea a lot


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Not impressed with anything Spirit has released so far.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

The corpses might be two separate models, because the alien (love the idea, by the way) makes noises the human doesn't. I noticed the flashing skeleton on the human one, and I'm not a fan. He's not electrified, and he has flesh, so why?


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

(Sorry for the double, I thought my reply hadn't loaded. Carry on.)


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

So, as like none of you know, I'm a truck driver. Well, I was sent to pick up today at a distribution center and guess what the warehouse was full of? Spencers/Spirit Halloween stuff! Aw yes, it's about to start going down.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Sipesh said:


> So, as like none of you know, I'm a truck driver. Well, I was sent to pick up today at a distribution center and guess what the warehouse was full of? Spencers/Spirit Halloween stuff! Aw yes, it's about to start going down.


Hey Sipesh,

If you get the time, can you put out some more BTS pictures of Spirit Halloween?

Thanks!


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Skullkrane said:


> Hey Sipesh,
> 
> If you get the time, can you put out some more BTS pictures of Spirit Halloween?
> 
> Thanks!


If I get sent there again, I'll try to get more pics! I didn't want to get caught being naughty...but I did it anyway!


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

Evil Eye spell book... 






The eye looks good and the lid effect is good, but the book is a little cheap. It looks flat, could do a better job making it look like skin sewn and stretched to form the cover. I definitely could make a version of this that was 10x better. If one is still around on Nov 1st it would be worth picking up for $20 and making it a better looking prop.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

CCdalek said:


> There is actually a sensor inside the bowl of each of them, which is activated when someone sticks their hand in to get candy.


Thank you for the reply. That makes perfect sense now that I think about it. I was wondering how you would keep it from being triggered too soon.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

CCdalek said:


> I personally like the alien version far better, but maybe the prop includes both sets of feet and both cloths?


Yeah you do get both feet and both clothes, its interchangeable. I like the alien one better too.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

The latest sneak peek was just released, the Cryo Chamber Corpse. Here is the link to the prop. I really like the idea for this prop, but given that it's made by a company called Crazy Create, the chamber is going to have the same extremely cheap plastic the Incinerator's furnace was made of. It will be fun to see it in person, though.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

There's definitely some sort of laboratory theme emerging. I'm guessing it'll be more haunted-house than deep-space, but still. Where else would the alien corpse and this one go?

If megathemes are permanently in place, I'm guessing at maybe a lab and a carnival? Because I'm not sure what other environment the sitting clown could be placed in.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm hoping they have some great ones coming up because thus far I am not impressed.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

The next sneak peek video is out, and it features the tabletop prop Zappy the Clown! 




I think this is a really fun prop, personally. $39.99 is pretty expensive for the size, but I think it's a really unique idea and gives a creepy/funny effect.


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

For the Cryo Chamber Corpse, the size is what surprised me especially given the price. I liked it until I saw it was a mere 2 1/2 feet tall.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I love that cryo corpse, the container is awesome. I hope to get to see this in person. The size is a bit of a turn off but if its well constructed, I might think about this one.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Spirit Halloween will have a licensed lifesize this year !! Not sure what it is but I'm pumped !


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

ghostbust99 said:


> Spirit Halloween will have a licensed lifesize this year !! Not sure what it is but I'm pumped !



*Leatherface would be Awesome*


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

If the licensed lifesize thing is Gemmy (let's hope) then the only two possibilities that make sense are either Leatherface or Jigsaw from the upcoming new release films. Time will tell...


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

MattB said:


> If the licensed lifesize thing is Gemmy (let's hope) then the only two possibilities that make sense are either Leatherface or Jigsaw from the upcoming new release films. Time will tell...


This is exactly what I was thinking! Leatherface and Billy Jigsaw are my two favorite horror icons, so if it were actually one of them I would be so excited. Maybe there is hope, since both of those movies are being released around Halloween time.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm thinking with the IT remake and the clown sneak peaks it may be another Pennywise.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

Awesome! do you have pictures of the Tiffany Doll Skullcrane?


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

Spirit just released it's latest sneak peak! Menacing Molly!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Here is the video of Menacing Molly for those who have not seen it yet.





I think this prop is really cool! This would definitely give a good scare to unsuspecting guests. Still probably not a prop I would buy personally, but the detail on the face and the animations are amazing. Sure, the company is completely copying Y.J.'s Swamp Hag for the swing, but overall I think this will be very fun to see in person.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I just realized that the face is really similar to Baby Regan from 2012, too. Maybe Tate Steinsiek designed the face for that prop as well.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Molly is my favorite so far this year. It's a great combo of a swinging prop with the Broken Spine Girl's gimmick, and her Wednesday Addams look and scary face are both great. Definitely a nice concept, and like Peek A Boo Penny, it's not the kind of scare you'd expect from what you originally see.

I wonder who makes her?


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> Molly is my favorite so far this year. It's a great combo of a swinging prop with the Broken Spine Girl's gimmick, and her Wednesday Addams look and scary face are both great. Definitely a nice concept, and like Peek A Boo Penny, it's not the kind of scare you'd expect from what you originally see.
> 
> I wonder who makes her?


That's pretty much word for word what I said in my video on her. She's super freaky!


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

theres so many rumors going around about spirit and so many "leak videos" i just want to see what else they're gonna offer!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

spookyman1998 said:


> theres so many rumors going around about spirit and so many "leak videos" i just want to see what else they're gonna offer!


I get the whole teasing people and keeping your store fresh and in the trending list...but I'm sure people are blowing their Halloween budgets at the other stores who have released what they have coming out.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I get the whole teasing people and keeping your store fresh and in the trending list...but I'm sure people are blowing their Halloween budgets at the other stores who have released what they have coming out.



they haven't released what they have maybe a knockoff. but spirits stuff is really cool stuff but i do agree its pretty pricey and cheaper to make your own prop


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

spookyman1998 said:


> they haven't released what they have maybe a knockoff. but spirits stuff is really cool stuff but i do agree its pretty pricey and cheaper to make your own prop


I have to admit I really like the latest with the girl on a swing. We have a makeshift hangman post that we have been using as a nice place to hang our swing props...damn Spirit LOL


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't be the only one who has been disappointed with Spirit's offerings so far, almost everything they've come up with this year is just a rehash of something they've sold before.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I have to admit I really like the latest with the girl on a swing. We have a makeshift hangman post that we have been using as a nice place to hang our swing props...damn Spirit LOL


Lol I definitely agree haha they alwasy overprice their stuff. They haven't made any amazing props lately i miss their tomb props.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah there is nothing I like this year either I miss the older props and ground breakers they sold in 2005-2009 the props they are selling now aren't the best and look like they will break right away. Id make my own prop rather then buy another prop from Spirit Halloween.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

And the licensed figure is..








It's confirmed Gemmy! I actually knew about it a while back but didn't want to leak anything. Spirit publicly posted it on Amazon so I guess it's safe to share. I'm definitely planning on getting it ! (And yes, it will be in stores) 

Link for anyone wondering: https://www.amazon.com/Spirit-Hallo...r=8-10&keywords=spirit+halloween+animatronics


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Ooh, I was not expecting Jack! Shame that the mouth won't move, but he'd still be great turned off.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> Ooh, I was not expecting Jack! Shame that the mouth won't move, but he'd still be great turned off.


The mouth does move, and so do the arms and hands. He's also AC powered and has 14 phrases. Quite worth it if you ask me


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

ghostbust99 said:


> And the licensed figure is..
> View attachment 429298
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh... This is amazing! I've always LOVED the Nightmare Before Christmas, I can't believe Gemmy is actually making a licensed figure of Jack! I really want to see a video now. If his arms, head, and mouth all move like you said, this is going to be one amazing prop! I will definitely be buying him as well. Way to go Gemmy!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I found another prop on Amazon that looks interesting, the Haunted Vacuum. I know my cats would be scared of this one.  Here is the link: https://www.amazon.com/Spirit-Hallo...rs=13110586011&ie=UTF8&qid=1500764671&sr=8-36


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Not crazy about Jack's price, dialog or bowtie but the rest of him is pretty cool. I didn't see the post earlier just ran into him when checking out the vacuum. Even being a big Jack fan, I am more interested in the vacuum.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Another new official Sneak Peek came out today, the Hazmat Zombie! Here is the video.




Despite being a static prop aside from lights and sound, this is actually my second favorite prop this year so far (It will be hard to beat Jack ). I love the amount of detail put into the zombie's face, I love the obiohazard-green color of the suit and lights, the sounds are very effective, and it's just such a unique idea! This is one of the more impressive props this season in my mind.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

ghostbust99 said:


> And the licensed figure is..
> View attachment 429298
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm shocked (In a good way). I really like him. I imagine that he'll be a really good seller.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

For $250 he darn well better move.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

CCdalek said:


> Another new official Sneak Peek came out today, the Hazmat Zombie! Here is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is my favorite so far this one is first then 2nd is Limb Ripper there was also a leaked video of the theme! guess theres a forrest demon coming?


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

The hazmat zombie is a nice atmospheric prop, and he definitely seems to indicate that a lab is a theme or part of a theme this year.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> The hazmat zombie is a nice atmospheric prop, and he definitely seems to indicate that a lab is a theme or part of a theme this year.


Let's just say one of the themes will be based on an infamous place related to aliens


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder when they started selling on amazon.


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

Just ordered the towering clown and the jack skellington. It's awesome that they have prime!! Also want to note that the measurements on some of their props are 100% wrong. The towering clown is 7.5ft and I'm sure the cyro chamber zombie is not 2.5 ft lol


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Ooh, an alien landing site! 
What are they gonna call it, Area 13? Area 666? Area 42? I don't think they would use the real name, would they?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

You're on the right track ! Btw here's another new prop from Amazon. Roaming Tricycle Doll..








Link: https://www.amazon.com/Spirit-Hallo...sr=1-6&keywords=spirit+halloween+animatronics


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

Also in regards to spirits themes, we know that the forest type theme is confirmed. And possibly the alien theme thanks to other hf members ?. But it does also seem like there could be a carnival theme due to some of the clown props sneak peaked. But I think it would be very cool if we had a mini theme as nightmare before Christmas. Jack does not fit in any of the other themes and neither do the dolls on amazon. This year is shaping up well so far, and it's exactly what spirit and Gemmy needed.


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

I should be getting jack and the towering clown within the next 3 days, I will make sure to post pics and vids for you guys!!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Anxious to see Jack in action. Other than the one line "Ah Halloween's finest trick or treaters" the other three he says are more suited to Christmas. Maybe you could make a Santa suit for him.


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

I was thinking that, at least around Christmas I would give him the suit. He will be around for the majority of the year and that's one of my favorite things about him!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Jack apparently has 14 phrases from what I've been told.


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

I wish he could have 14 phrases. But based off of amazons description he has 3. We'll see shortly ig


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

Spirits next sneak peek seems to be leaked?? I can't tell since it was on spirits website. I hope the mechanism isn't very ugly or visible at all. Not my style prop. It's $180 btw
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6tlxTSnTz_0


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Gores Manor said:


> Just ordered the towering clown and the jack skellington. It's awesome that they have prime!! Also want to note that the measurements on some of their props are 100% wrong. The towering clown is 7.5ft and I'm sure the cyro chamber zombie is not 2.5 ft lol


Free shipping on amazon is awesome.


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

If I ordered it on spirits website would have been like $100 in shipping at least and it would have taken weeks


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah They do oversized shipping on most props even items I don't consider oversized.Spencers offers some of the spirit online props since they own it.Shipping is cheaper it was free over 25.00 and they almost always have a coupon but they don't offer the full online store.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

The levitator looks interesting. I'm guessing she's meant to go against a wall so the rising mechanism isn't visible. She'd go well with the possessed/ghost girl from last year.

EDIT: Here she is:






I guess I was wrong. It makes sense to have a central motor for a dramatic bedroom scene, but I really wish she did more. Some wild thrashing and screaming at the peak of her height or even *gasp* LED eyes would have made for a better effect.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> The levitator looks interesting. I'm guessing she's meant to go against a wall so the rising mechanism isn't visible. She'd go well with the possessed/ghost girl from last year.
> 
> EDIT: Here she is:
> 
> ...


Can't say im a fan of this prop don't think it's really all that cool


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

I know I really shouldn't post this but thanks to a dishonest haunter/youtuber we now have confirmed spirit themes. I do not support this at all but themes are
Area 31 (alien theme)
Spirit hollows bridge (more like a cabin idk)
Link to the video https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sgBYNIegr_0


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

Also jacks coming Friday ?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

The video has been removed for those wondering. I am against leaking things myself and most people who saw the video were. It's just not right . It ruins the fun of being surprised and anticipating the next prop. Just because I might know the new props doesn't mean I should be going around making videos about it. It just ruins it for people. Plus Spirit threatened a lot of people with lawsuits last year because of all the leaks that happened.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> The video has been removed for those wondering. I am against leaking things myself and most people who saw the video were. It's just not right . It ruins the fun of being surprised and anticipating the next prop. Just because I might know the new props doesn't mean I should be going around making videos about it. It just ruins it for people. Plus Spirit threatened a lot of people with lawsuits last year because of all the leaks that happened.



who even posted the video?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Cameron9999, a well known leaker. He leaked the themes last year too.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

What is my best bet on getting the best price on the hazmat zombie and getting it before October? In store with a coupon?


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

Sometimes they have a 40% off coupon halfway through the year. You can also try to buy the display late September or early October


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

The latest Sneak Peek is now on Spirit's Facebook page, the Towering Clown Animatronic. Here is a link to the prop. I think this one is very cool. It has a lot of animation, and it's clearly pretty large in size. I know in another video I saw of the prop, from a website called Mad About Horror, the head moved as well, while in the sneak peek video it does not. I wonder if the prop in the video is just defective, or if they removed the head-turning motion for some reason.  I'm sure I won't be getting this one, primarily because of the size, but I look forward to seeing him in stores!


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

CCdalek said:


> The latest Sneak Peek is now on Spirit's Facebook page, the Towering Clown Animatronic. Here is a link to the prop. I think this one is very cool. It has a lot of animation, and it's clearly pretty large in size. I know in another video I saw of the prop, from a website called Mad About Horror, the head moved as well, while in the sneak peek video it does not. I wonder if the prop in the video is just defective, or if they removed the head-turning motion for some reason.  I'm sure I won't be getting this one, primarily because of the size, but I look forward to seeing him in stores!



I love this one it's so so cool!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Frogger said:


> What is my best bet on getting the best price on the hazmat zombie and getting it before October? In store with a coupon?


I think so. I have only been going to Spirit for two years but I'm pretty well-versed on them. In store with 20% off coupon saves you the shipping (including the $20 overpriced shipping which is Spirit hallmark), but lately I've been hearing about Amazon prime. I assume the 20% coupon works there as well?

Spirit did not have any 40% coupon the last two years, at least that I heard about. They do have a true Friends and Family discount one weekend or day in October (last year I think it was just one weekend day) that's 40%, but you have to actually know someone who works there to cadge one.

Mike


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

CCdalek said:


> The latest Sneak Peek is now on Spirit's Facebook page, the Towering Clown Animatronic. Here is a link to the prop. I think this one is very cool. It has a lot of animation, and it's clearly pretty large in size. I know in another video I saw of the prop, from a website called Mad About Horror, the head moved as well, while in the sneak peek video it does not. I wonder if the prop in the video is just defective, or if they removed the head-turning motion for some reason.  I'm sure I won't be getting this one, primarily because of the size, but I look forward to seeing him in stores!


Yeah the one in the video was broken. That actually happened before with their videos of the towering chained ghoul and rising swamp hag lol


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Well, it's clear from the video alone that it's gonna be one of the creeps in the forest. I really love the size and pose- much more threatening than a standing prop, but still far too large for comfort. 

So I'm guessing the levitator will be in the alien site instead of the forest, presented as an abduction in progress, instead of a posession? Clever.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

*Spirit Store Sighting*

Totally weird... I posted this and it disappeared... we have our first Spirit store sighting... outside of Atlanta, there will be one on Pleasant Hill, down the road from Gwinnett Place Mall


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Perhaps because of the pre-existing thread for Spirit 2017? I imagine that is the answer, though that is not my bailiwick.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Your post may have been eaten by the forum glitch witch. 
I don't see a duplicate around anywhere.

But this post will be folded into the existing 2017 Spirit thread already in progress.


----------



## leewright (Jul 28, 2017)

I was about to purchase 9 items from their clearance sale. But the moment I refreshed my cart the items that I was buying had changed in price. The sale had ended the moment I was about to buy.
I email spirit and they got to me saying that I should buy the stuff and they would refund me the cost of the items in the sale. I so bought my cart.


No refund....
They bamboozled me.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

leewright said:


> I was about to purchase 9 items from their clearance sale. But the moment I refreshed my cart the items that I was buying had changed in price. The sale had ended the moment I was about to buy.
> I email spirit and they got to me saying that I should buy the stuff and they would refund me the cost of the items in the sale. I so bought my cart.
> 
> 
> ...


I have had sale item prices change in the Spirit cart before. There is a history.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Someone leaked a video of Jack, not gonna post it here. But it's an amazing prop. His jaw motion is fluid, and get this- he makes typical Jack gestures, with his left arm moving and his _fingers opening and closing_ as he speaks!


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> Someone leaked a video of Jack, not gonna post it here. But it's an amazing prop. His jaw motion is fluid, and get this- he makes typical Jack gestures, with his left arm moving and his _fingers opening and closing_ as he speaks!


I'll post a vid of mine in a couple mins


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Spirit has added two more props to the animatronics section of their website: The Victorian Gothic Gargoyle prop and the Sinister Fogging Gothic Gargoyle prop. The Sinister Fogging Gothic Gargoyle looks to be the exact same one sold last year, just $100 less now. The Victorian Gothic Gargoyle is definitely new, and it looks to be a remake of the Sinister Gargoyle, without the pedestal and no fogging. It will be interesting if both are in stores this year. Here are the links to both: 
Victorian Gargoyle
Sinister Gargoyle


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

CCdalek said:


> Spirit has added two more props to the animatronics section of their website: The Victorian Gothic Gargoyle prop and the Sinister Fogging Gothic Gargoyle prop. The Sinister Fogging Gothic Gargoyle looks to be the exact same one sold last year, just $100 less now. The Victorian Gothic Gargoyle is definitely new, and it looks to be a remake of the Sinister Gargoyle, without the pedestal and no fogging. It will be interesting if both are in stores this year. Here are the links to both:
> Victorian Gargoyle
> Sinister Gargoyle


Omg that Victorian gargoyle.... I hate it like wow


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

We finally have some footage of Jack !


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

Speak of the devil


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

More pics coming asap!!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I like jack more than I originally did. The hand movement is definitely unique.


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

Just so ya know grimsli has one of the worst setups I have ever dealt with...


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uenTGpCaKOI


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

CCdalek said:


> Spirit has added two more props to the animatronics section of their website: The Victorian Gothic Gargoyle prop and the Sinister Fogging Gothic Gargoyle prop. The Sinister Fogging Gothic Gargoyle looks to be the exact same one sold last year, just $100 less now. The Victorian Gothic Gargoyle is definitely new, and it looks to be a remake of the Sinister Gargoyle, without the pedestal and no fogging. It will be interesting if both are in stores this year. Here are the links to both:
> Victorian Gargoyle
> Sinister Gargoyle


I recall that last year Spirit also showed the Gargoyle having "RIP" on the front, but the ones I saw in store at all the multiple Spirts I visited (and the ones I bought at Costco) had no writing, but a flat front and a little more castle like decorations at the corners of the pedestal. No idea if there will be the same discrepancy this year, just saying.


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RE5ZqlFCc8U
Towering clown/grimsli the great!!


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

Expect more early props soon ??


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

Jack's hand movement is cool, the mouth is right on, but the other hand bothers me that it doesn't move and why does it seem like every time he talks, it seems he has more to say but doesn't say anything more?


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

WOAH! I love the animatronic Jack figure! I just ordered mine on Amazon. Looks amazing.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I wonder what's up with these oddly detailed backstories some of the props are getting in their descriptions. It feels like some creatively stifled intern is writing them- why write a history for a generic prop character?


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

Restless Acres said:


> CCdalek said:
> 
> 
> > Spirit has added two more props to the animatronics section of their website: The Victorian Gothic Gargoyle prop and the Sinister Fogging Gothic Gargoyle prop. The Sinister Fogging Gothic Gargoyle looks to be the exact same one sold last year, just $100 less now. The Victorian Gothic Gargoyle is definitely new, and it looks to be a remake of the Sinister Gargoyle, without the pedestal and no fogging. It will be interesting if both are in stores this year. Here are the links to both:
> ...



The reson for the one having ablittle bit of a diffrent look is because the Spirt one had a fog tube in it while the costco one did not. I got the costco one, to me the extra 150 was not gonna happen for a small fog tube


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> I wonder what's up with these oddly detailed backstories some of the props are getting in their descriptions. It feels like some creatively stifled intern is writing them- why write a history for a generic prop character?


I know right! Its like writeing a noval for each prop.


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> I wonder what's up with these oddly detailed backstories some of the props are getting in their descriptions. It feels like some creatively stifled intern is writing them- why write a history for a generic prop character?


I love it!! I'm just going to collect them all even if I don't have the prop LOL


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

crazyhalloweenguy said:


> The reson for the one having ablittle bit of a diffrent look is because the Spirt one had a fog tube in it while the costco one did not. I got the costco one, to me the extra 150 was not gonna happen for a small fog tube


There was no different look to the Spirit ones. There was no RIP, no difference on the back for a fog tube (though I don't know if they came with one). I visited 15-20 Spirit stores last year. I even had to show the employees at one Spirit how to turn on the Gargoyle's as they have a very subtle button. The Gargoyle was identical to the ones I already had at home.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Gores Manor said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uenTGpCaKOI


I absolutely love this prop! What a comeback Gemmy has made this year, just with this prop alone! The hand raising and arm movement is so steady and realistic, and the mouth moves so smoothly. It really is impressive!  I'll definitely be buying him once my store opens.


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

I'll be giving you guys a bunch of info I just found from Spirit. (No "leaks")


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

A new prop is now on Spirit's website, the Forest Demon Animatronic! Here is the link. I love how large and startling this prop could be, and the phrases he says are very sinister. The face is really horrifying, too! It is also very expensive at $249.99, though, for only mouth movement and a pop-up motion.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Interesting. It's like a towering prop, but with a little jump at the start. I love the goat pupils.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Gores Manor said:


> Speak of the devil


how much is he


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If I bought the Jack figure, which I just might because he's pretty cool, I would have to fix his mouth. Anyone else notice the noise his mouth makes as he talks, from the plastic banging together? I'm sure it would be an easy fix, but once I noticed it, my OCD kicked in and it was all I could hear LOL.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

new ad in today's email... they are doing Hocus Pocus this year!

HpcusPocus product link: http://www.spirithalloween.com/thum...lice9&utm_campaign=spirit_7_31_17A&utm_inex=e


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> Gores Manor said:
> 
> 
> > Speak of the devil
> ...


He is 250 on amazon


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

maggiesvineyard said:


> If I bought the Jack figure, which I just might because he's pretty cool, I would have to fix his mouth. Anyone else notice the noise his mouth makes as he talks, from the plastic banging together? I'm sure it would be an easy fix, but once I noticed it, my OCD kicked in and it was all I could hear LOL.


LOL SAME I just fixed that today lol


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

EVERYONE CHECK THESE VIDEOS
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_PwVItibAwA


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Jack is now on the website! We knew his price was going to be $249.99 since he was already on Amazon, and I'm not surprised he has the $20 oversize shipping charge on Spirit's site too.  It doesn't look like there's an official Spirit video of him yet, but I assume that will becoming soon. It looks like on Spirit's website he is already on pre-order until September 15th, but I hope stores will be getting him before that since I was planning to buy him with a coupon on opening day.  Here is the link to him.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There is a vid now but he's talking about "Sandy Claws." I'd rather he say anything else but that. But he's pretty awesome.

Oh wait, he says:
“Hm…Hm…There's got to be a logical way to explain this Christmas thing…”

“Interesting reaction. But what does that mean?!”

“Ah! Halloween's finest trick-or-treaters! The job I have for you is top secret...it requires craft, cunning…”

“You're right! Something is missing…but what? I've got the beard, the coat, the boots...”

In the vid he mentions Sandy Claws but there's no mention of that in the description of what he speaks. I'd rather they didn't mention Christmas at all.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Just ordered these guys, with a free shipping coupon:









https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...eyword=snake&thumbnailIndex=12&Search=Find+It









https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...searchForm&keyword=steer+skull&Search=Find+It


Their shipping is insane otherwise, saved $22.

This is by far the coolest snake skeleton I've seen.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Ummmm I tried to order some things but the shippping price had me a little concerned...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> Jack is now on the website! We knew his price was going to be $249.99 since he was already on Amazon, and I'm not surprised he has the $20 oversize shipping charge on Spirit's site too.  It doesn't look like there's an official Spirit video of him yet, but I assume that will becoming soon. It looks like on Spirit's website he is already on pre-order until September 15th, but I hope stores will be getting him before that since I was planning to buy him with a coupon on opening day.  Here is the link to him.


man do I want him


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I was watching the video of him last night, and all I could think about were all the flaming posts that are going to show up that deal with the prop not working when delivered, crapping out after a few days, needing to be repaired, not worth the money, etc.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Bruzilla said:


> I was watching the video of him last night, and all I could think about were all the flaming posts that are going to show up that deal with the prop not working when delivered, crapping out after a few days, needing to be repaired, not worth the money, etc.


Oooo yeah, I didn't think of that. He's got a lot of stuff goin' on that could break or just not work properly doesn't he? I bet the in store demo one doesn't last a week.

I'd only use him the night of & never in the rain. That's about all most Spirit props can take, a night or 2 for a few hours each night.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Oooo yeah, I didn't think of that. He's got a lot of stuff goin' on that could break or just not work properly doesn't he? I bet the in store demo one doesn't last a week.
> 
> I'd only use him the night of & never in the rain. That's about all most Spirit props can take, a night or 2 for a few hours each night.


And what bugs me is I doubt folks would mind paying another $50 for a prop they knew would hold up.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Bruzilla said:


> I was watching the video of him last night, and all I could think about were all the flaming posts that are going to show up that deal with the prop not working when delivered, crapping out after a few days, needing to be repaired, not worth the money, etc.


That was the first thought that popped into my head on watching the video. He looks cool, but there's no way that hand movement mechanism holds up for the long haul.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I reeeeaaallly like him but I do want to see him in person because the props in the vids aren't always quite the same in person. Especially this early the one in the vid could be a cool prototype then the one in the stores isn't nearly as cool or workable.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

As is typical of Spirit I tried to use a dollar amount off coupon in cart for 5 small to medium decor items, no lifesize animatronics or surcharges. Total shipping $145.98, lmbo. I'm aware of the shipping coupon but had to post this as their shipping charges are so ridiculous. These items could easily fit in 1 medium box typical of usual Grandin Road size that is usually about $15-18.


----------



## Gores Manor (Jul 23, 2017)

Cloe said:


> As is typical of Spirit I tried to use a dollar amount off coupon in cart for 5 small to medium decor items, no lifesize animatronics or surcharges. Total shipping $145.98, lmbo. I'm aware of the shipping coupon but had to post this as their shipping charges are so ridiculous. These items could easily fit in 1 medium box typical of usual Grandin Road size that is usually about $15-18.


Did they charge oversized shipping? Did you use a free shipping coupon? If not Spirit just sent me one I could give to ya


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Will shipping get cheaper as stores open later in the month?


----------



## tcloudy13 (Jun 21, 2017)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> new ad in today's email... they are doing Hocus Pocus this year!
> 
> HpcusPocus product link: http://www.spirithalloween.com/thum...lice9&utm_campaign=spirit_7_31_17A&utm_inex=e


I just saw this and couldnt be more excited!!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't think i've ever been more excited! I don't love all of the items... but i'll take what I can get!!   



CzarinaKatarina said:


> new ad in today's email... they are doing Hocus Pocus this year!
> 
> HpcusPocus product link: http://www.spirithalloween.com/thum...lice9&utm_campaign=spirit_7_31_17A&utm_inex=e


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I notice they have a hanging zero prop. A lot of people keep hoping Walgreen's sells one. I cannot figure out what is in the center of his head though. https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...?keyword=zero&thumbnailIndex=3&Search=Find+It


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Is the hanging loop?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> Ummmm I tried to order some things but the shippping price had me a little concerned...


Whoah


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

Cloe said:


> I cannot figure out what is in the center of his head though.


I think it might be a loop that you hang it with, even though it looks like a unicorn. And why is his neck beige?


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

What is the free shipping coupon? The only thing i see is one for if you spend over $75. I only want a $20 light and being an Amazon Prime member, I'm basically morally opposed to paying for any shipping at all so those prices are beyond insane.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

VenomStorm said:


> What is the free shipping coupon? The only thing i see is one for if you spend over $75. I only want a $20 light and being an Amazon Prime member, I'm basically morally opposed to paying for any shipping at all so those prices are beyond insane.


SAND17

It worked for me last night, free shipping with a $30 order.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Double tap


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Spirit really cons you with the 'free shipping'...nearly everything I want is tagged with the oversize shipping fee anyways.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Bosco P. Soultrane said:


> I think it might be a loop that you hang it with, even though it looks like a unicorn. And why is his neck beige?


Looks like a collar the thing on his head looks like a loop to hang him with, im thinking they aren't making him this year or he really did sell out already?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

slash said:


> Looks like a collar the thing on his head looks like a loop to hang him with, im thinking they aren't making him this year or he really did sell out already?


Yeah. Looks like his collar. He does look like a unicorn in that picture lol. I see another photo of it on their site and it looked like a string so maybe it was the photo angle. I did see almost sold out when I posted it. After going back it said only 2 left. Now it does say sold out. It's a preorder though so no saying if everyone that ordered will end up with one or not.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

a new email, a new list of stuff I have to have...

also, 2 promo codes are in the email, either 20% off one item - KEEP20E
or $4.99 shipping on a purchase over $75 - SHIP17E


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

A few new animatronics are on the website now, one of which I really like personally! The 6.5 Ft Deadly Roots Animatronic. You can tell they probably got the idea from the 2014 haunted tree (Also on their website), but if you watch the video it's a very different motion. It has a moving mouth, light-up eyes, and he lurches forward while grabbing with his branches. I like this one enough that I may even buy him along with Jack!


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hmm, I like that one. I wonder if it sounds that good in person.



CCdalek said:


> A few new animatronics are on the website now, one of which I really like personally! The 6.5 Ft Deadly Roots Animatronic. You can tell they probably got the idea from the 2014 haunted tree (Also on their website), but if you watch the video it's a very different motion. It has a moving mouth, light-up eyes, and he lurches forward while grabbing with his branches. I like this one enough that I may even buy him along with Jack!


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

https://youtu.be/Vw507RI1dgI


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

We noticed that Spirit is going to be beside Joann's when we went today.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

We finally have footage of Spirit !


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

We use all sorts of "the USE UNDER PROTECTED AREA"" stuff and what we do is when rain is coming I go bag them up with Costcos heavy contractor garbage bags and tie them with a string around so the bag doesnt blow off.. Seems to work pretty good fo most things..I live in Northern Va and we get rain adn lots of wind and we have 2 acres so the yard is big... ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

We have alot of the use only in protected area things and we cover them when it rains with heavy contractor garbage bags from costco and a string to tie it so it doesnt blow off Seems to work and we can get things out into the yard earlier in Oct We have 2 acres and it rains and gets windy here in northern va ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

WE bought this on Saturday I had a 20% off coupon with free shipping ( but you still have to pay $20 for oversize shipping ) Originally we were looking at the howlig wolf do $249.99 but then we saw Jack Skellington and thoght the kids would all love him on the porch ~Pat He was $249.99 as well and right now I can only do one high end item But we will see as the weeks go forward ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

No just send them another email They sent me an email with a coupon and I didnt buy by the date and I emailed them and they sent me another one.. Id keep emailing them til they give you the correct prices ~Pat


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Spirit has an ongoing promo code for 20% off that is not advertised. I t is: treat4u. Happy shopping everyone!!!!!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Are there any stores open yet in Eastern Mass or Rhode Island? It's hard to get accurate info even after Spirit posts store info on their website (supposedly tomorrow). The one in Dartmouth (I think) always seems to open early (mid-August).
Thx,
Mike


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Store locations are up on their website, FYI.
Mike


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Checked the store locator on the site and the "after August 15th" banner is still up. Didn't have a store in my area last year and have been dying to see if we get one this year!


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

unlovedpoet said:


> Checked the store locator on the site and the "after August 15th" banner is still up. Didn't have a store in my area last year and have been dying to see if we get one this year!


The site hasn't been updated yet, but you can use this link for full access to the store locator. --> https://www.spirithalloween.com/custserv/locate_store.cmd


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

unlovedpoet said:


> Checked the store locator on the site and the "after August 15th" banner is still up. Didn't have a store in my area last year and have been dying to see if we get one this year!


Weird. It was up when I posted that it was, yesterday. Must have come down again. It is again back up.
Mike


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you! Worked perfectly, and I'm getting 2 stores!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I found my store but it won't open till September first


----------



## plutorising (Jul 17, 2016)

Mine still says "coming soon" on the store locator :/


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

HAHA We store our stuff pretty good so we dont have too many issues once they are together But our Jack came and he is really awesome except his one hand, the right one that doesnt move goes on facing the wrong way because when they did the arm they put it in the wrong direction so the hole that connect is in the wrong spot Hubby just fixed it but all in all he looks very cool ~Pat


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Nypdwife said:


> HAHA We store our stuff pretty good so we dont have too many issues once they are together But our Jack came and he is really awesome except his one hand, the right one that doesnt move goes on facing the wrong way because when they did the arm they put it in the wrong direction so the hole that connect is in the wrong spot Hubby just fixed it but all in all he looks very cool ~Pat


they restocked them online today and I just ordered mine, we have our art room decorated all tim burton....had to have him......I bought the skelly musicans too for my music living room...cant wait to stage them by the piano. I haven't bought anything from spirit in like three years since we stopped our maze, they finally are getting some good life size props back that aren't zombies or mutated babies. I'm old school


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

They have several in stock for sale here in houston!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Suckered again! Went to the only two stores in Eastern Mass (well, Worcester anyway) that were listed as open, but they were still closed. Thought I learned my lesson last year. Wasted 3 hours! Early season, if you don't speak to someone in the store who says "Our doors are open", you are taking a chance.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

My Niece works in a disney store here in Va and she said they are going to do alot of Halloween stuff Nightmare before Christmas is a big thing for them so Ill probably go check it out ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Im old school too so I like the old fashioned stuff But I did like The Jack Skellington and I think the kids will also ~Pat


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

Went to one yesterday and used the 20% off coupon (available if you look at their FB page or if you send them your email via the online store. 75% of them are still setting up displays (I talked with the manager yesterday) in my town (I think we have 3 or 4 total). He said probably by the end of the first week of September most should move from "coming soon" to "open". Also he said the coupon is towards the lowest price item  so that mean's multiple trips to get everything I need.


----------



## SpiritHalloweenCollector (Aug 28, 2017)

My local spirit opened last week... I went there opening day lol they had 6 prop boxes out but only one new prop was there and that was sitting scare clown wich isn't in any of the themes lol they had Jack too


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

acanton04 said:


> Went to one yesterday and used the 20% off coupon (available if you look at their FB page or if you send them your email via the online store. 75% of them are still setting up displays (I talked with the manager yesterday) in my town (I think we have 3 or 4 total). He said probably by the end of the first week of September most should move from "coming soon" to "open". Also he said the coupon is towards the lowest price item
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dreem24 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey guys.. I know that the Spirit Zombie Babies Adoption Certificate website is not available anymore  but does anyone happen to have a template for one so I can just print it myself?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm disappointed - the local Spirit store is not opening this year. My wife and I would stop in frequent enough to be on a first name basis with the manager and staff.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> I'm disappointed - the local Spirit store is not opening this year. My wife and I would stop in frequent enough to be on a first name basis with the manager and staff.


Same here. We're getting the costume store version at the mall, which usually has hardly any props. With the economy improving, there aren't a lot of empty storefronts in my area so I guess Spirit had trouble finding a spot. We are getting a Halloween City though.


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

I know not all locations has opened. But is it me are the Zero hanging prop from nbc. Seem hard to find? Jack on the other hand I got before he sold out by me,


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

pauly88 said:


> I know not all locations has opened. But is it me are the Zero hanging prop from nbc. Seem hard to find? Jack on the other hand I got before he sold out by me,


I decided to order Zero online after much thought about the horn on his head in their stock photo.  I did see Jack and him in a local store this weekend and was kind of bummed at his size. It really is on the small side and FYI he doesn't look like a unicorn. It must have been the hang string on his head at a bad angle. I didn't pick Zero up because I got the shipping confirmation recently. The Jack prop they have for $19.99 is a little guy. Kind of a smaller version of the larger one available this year at a few places. I picked him up because...it was Jack. I took a black sharpie and colored in his mouth as for some reason both him and the larger version don't have the classic black stitching.


----------



## SpiritHalloweenCollector (Aug 28, 2017)

My local store also has both the themes set up too. I walked on the bridge at least 20 times lol


----------



## windupcat (Aug 25, 2017)

Picked up Zero from the store today. No horn, just string.  I think he's pretty cute.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

pauly88 said:


> I know not all locations has opened. But is it me are the Zero hanging prop from nbc. Seem hard to find? Jack on the other hand I got before he sold out by me,


I saw the zero hanging prop online at Amazon I think it was 19.99 ~Pat


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

CCdalek said:


> ZombieRaider said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SHpyWAVrgk
> ...


 Man, having seen how flimsy this is in person, I must give you props for nailing it just on a promotional video.
Mike


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah I don't trust Crazy Create props. Very cheaply made and faulty. My friend works at Spirit and he told me both of their Menacing Molly displays broke within 3 days


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I hate to be one of those people, but not a huge fan of Spirit's in-store big props this year. For instance the three (I think) Area 31 guys. The Zombie in a suit looks cool, but it's essentially a static prop. The alien in the pod is also static, and the pop up zombie doesn't look very appealing (compare it to the awesome action of Whiskey Barrel Zombie from just two years ago. I could go on.

I also have a thing for their zombie babies and the new ones are incredibly generic. 

Also not sure why they couldn't just say Area 51 instead of Area 31. I don't think the government can object to fictional uses of their stuff.

Spirit does have a pretty awesome supply of weapons for my zombie horde (I favor tools, not weapons per se).

And, of course, I enjoy the scavenger hunt of going to many locations and trying to find clearance or unusual older items: as I just discovered Spirit in 2015 I had a lot of ground to make up. You wouldn't believe what I've managed to acquire in just two years.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised to see them drop the price on the Campfire Zombie in the next few weeks. Very disappointing in person (and I like props like this!). There are a lot of electrified corpses kicking around in stores. Maybe a drop there (if they knew what they were doing). Hanging Hell Fiend is way overpriced, no one is gonna buy that until 50% off (though the detail is nice).

High Voltage zombie is way overpriced for what it does.

The Area 31 props are unique enough, no chance at a drop. I am only commenting on props that are fairly common in stores, the population that produces discounts; they thought these would be decent sellers and it doesn't necessarily turn out that way.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I like detailed tombstones over 30 inches tall, pipe organ/organists with smoke billowing, sit up in coffin type things, coffins, spooky clocks, candelabras/candles/lanterns/creatures holding lanterns, old school type stuff....Spirit has offered many of these things in the past but has moved on....I understand since I'm in the minority versus what the kids want today and that's who they are going to target....I wish I would have held on to the spirit stuff I got rid of several years ago....Didn't realize at the time they weren't going to make this type of stuff anymore......ZR


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Restless Acres said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see them drop the price on the Campfire Zombie in the next few weeks. Very disappointing in person (and I like props like this!). There are a lot of electrified corpses kicking around in stores. Maybe a drop there (if they knew what they were doing). Hanging Hell Fiend is way overpriced, no one is gonna buy that until 50% off (though the detail is nice).
> 
> High Voltage zombie is way overpriced for what it does.
> 
> The Area 31 props are unique enough, no chance at a drop. I am only commenting on props that are fairly common in stores, the population that produces discounts; they thought these would be decent sellers and it doesn't necessarily turn out that way.


I agree with you. Campfire zombie looks a lot better hooked up to a fog machine although no stores have it hooked up to one. It annoys me when they don't show the full capability of the props when they set them up. Also it depends on the quality of the props as well. Take fogging doors for example, made by Crazy Create who is mostly known for crappy quality that will break within a week. I've yet to see anyone that has bought the doors yet and it's probably because of that. The only prop I'm really set on buying is Jack. Even with his flaws he's worth getting. I honestly liked last year a lot better.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

So which items are worth buying from Spirit?


----------



## El Wray (Jul 5, 2017)

sneakykid said:


> So which items are worth buying from Spirit?


Meaning the animatronic props? There's Jack, Limb-ripper werewolf and the giant clown. Not much else has really stood out. 

Is Spirit not doing the atmosfx dvd's this year? Didn't see any setup at either one.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

*The extensive Ouija collection*



sneakykid said:


> So which items are worth buying from Spirit?


I love, love, love the huge Ouija merchandise collection. Was going to buy the Ouija pint glass; but it says not to be used in dishwashers--meaning it must have been made with some cheap exterior wrap vs... screen printed? Don't know now good quality printed pint glasses are made.

Happy to see them selling the original Ouija board--vs. the glow in the dark ones available on Amazon. The candle jars look cool. Placemats. So many items!

The one disappointment so far: they have a haunted "ouija" board prop somewhere in the store; but it's not the popular Ouija board design we're all familiar with. Been wanting my own haunted ouija board but never got around to Build. Was hoping to Buy. Not this year...

But check out the Ouija section when your local store opens. It's impressive!


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

El Wray said:


> Meaning the animatronic props? There's Jack, Limb-ripper werewolf and the giant clown. Not much else has really stood out.
> 
> Is Spirit not doing the atmosfx dvd's this year? Didn't see any setup at either one.


I asked staff from both Spirits in the Raleigh, NC area and they didn't seem to know. I didn't see an atmosfx display. Would love to see the Forms in person. A pity. I too would be interested in knowing if atmosfx is doing anything with Spirit this year. I've been impressed with their prior displays. Wonder if there will be a dip in sales, or they're getting most of their sales directly / online. And so no need for a retail presence. Dunno, I feel that's a mistake. But I don't know their finances / sales.


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

My Spirit store just opened a few days ago. Not yet fully stocked. I did pick up the talking pumpkin door knocker. I am hooked on pumpkin masks so even though the sayings are kinda lame I still like it cause it's an decent looking mask and it moves.


----------



## blackflamecandle (Aug 14, 2017)

Has anyone found any of the Hocus Pocus decor in-store? My store opened this week and wasn't completely stocked when I stopped, but I didn't really even see a space where it would go. The main area that still wasn't up yet was labeled for the Area 31 stuff. I didn't even see the costumes.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

blackflamecandle said:


> Has anyone found any of the Hocus Pocus decor in-store? My store opened this week and wasn't completely stocked when I stopped, but I didn't really even see a space where it would go. The main area that still wasn't up yet was labeled for the Area 31 stuff. I didn't even see the costumes.


I have seen a tiny amount in our store it was on a endcap. But they have not had the coffee cup that I have wanted yet. If they have they sold out of them between my visits. It has been over a week since we have been so hoping that they have most of the stuff out when we go again.


----------



## blackflamecandle (Aug 14, 2017)

MrsMcbernes said:


> I have seen a tiny amount in our store it was on a endcap. But they have not had the coffee cup that I have wanted yet. If they have they sold out of them between my visits. It has been over a week since we have been so hoping that they have most of the stuff out when we go again.


Which coffee cup were you looking for? I saw one today when I stopped, next to a lot of Stranger Things and other horror-movie-themed ones. They still had very little in the way of Hocus Pocus, but they did have a few costumes up. I think they are getting an endcap at some point, but all they had were two boxes of salt and pepper shakers, and I had to open a shipping box of the "Amuck, Amuck, Amuck" jars. I'm so glad I happened to see it, because that's one of the main things I wanted! I bought one immediately.  The guy at the store said they're still getting things out because they only have two staff members.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

blackflamecandle said:


> Which coffee cup were you looking for? I saw one today when I stopped, next to a lot of Stranger Things and other horror-movie-themed ones. They still had very little in the way of Hocus Pocus, but they did have a few costumes up. I think they are getting an endcap at some point, but all they had were two boxes of salt and pepper shakers, and I had to open a shipping box of the "Amuck, Amuck, Amuck" jars. I'm so glad I happened to see it, because that's one of the main things I wanted! I bought one immediately.  The guy at the store said they're still getting things out because they only have two staff members.


The one that says, 'What a glorious morning. Makes me sick!' is the one I have been looking for.


----------



## blackflamecandle (Aug 14, 2017)

MrsMcbernes said:


> The one that says, 'What a glorious morning. Makes me sick!' is the one I have been looking for.


Ah, I probably need that one, too! I think the one I saw was the one that says "Hocus Pocus I need coffee to focus." Somewhat by accident, I found that Spencer's Gifts has all the same Hocus Pocus stuff as Spirit, and even a few things that Spirit doesn't have, at least not on their website. Both sites have the same design/layout, so I'm guessing they're owned by the same company? I checked a Spencer's yesterday, but they didn't have any Halloween out yet.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

My apologizes if this has already been posted. I noticed these on our way out today. They still did not have the cup that I wanted. :-(


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

We went today and for the first time in years, we walked out buying nothing. Nothing fitted our haunt and what did, was not worth the price. Somehow, that's good, save us money for next year (L).


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I went yesterday and same deal, came out empty handed....I liked the gargoyles but are just too expensive at $200 each....I'd like a pair but at $400, Nah.....I got a pair of older 2 ft tall gargoyles made of foam latex....I'll just build a pair of pedestals for them and call it a day.....ZR


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Went to 2 spirit stores today. Picked up some ouija stuff and empty soul girl. I really wanted the fogging skull pile. I don't know why but I haven't bought it this year. Its just so pricey.


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

Has anyone else gotten a letter from Spirit inviting them to VIP concierge? I don't know what this could include!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Went in today for the first time this year. I went in for the Ouiji stuff and hoping they had a glowing heart in stores that they have listed online only. I was disappointed with the Ouiji items. The placemats looked cool, but expensive at $5 a piece for a piece of plastic. The socks were cute. I was going to get the cookie cutter and spatula set, but when looking at the side I noticed the cookie cutter cutting surface was warped and not flat. The coasters seemed cheap and super thin, so I skipped those too. I went home with only the salt and pepper shakers and the ice cube tray. The holes are so big on the shakers that salt comes POURING out the shaker when you tip it upside down. I'm going to have to figure out a way to make them smaller if I want to use the shakers. The ice cube tray was so horrible that I'm taking it back. It is rather stiff for silicone and when you freeze it, it becomes even stiffer. To get the cubes out you have to turn each cavity inside out and pry the cube off while twisting to get it over the part of the mold that makes the hole in the planchette. The stiffness and prying left stress marks in the mold where it has started to split. It was quite a disappointment. 

I did notice a lot of Hocus Pocus items. Costumes and novelty stuff. Anyone know why the sudden jump in interest in the movie? Was there a 20th anniversary of it or something?


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

mikeerdas said:


> I love, love, love the huge Ouija merchandise collection. Was going to buy the Ouija pint glass; but it says not to be used in dishwashers--meaning it must have been made with some cheap exterior wrap vs... screen printed? Don't know now good quality printed pint glasses are made.
> 
> Happy to see them selling the original Ouija board--vs. the glow in the dark ones available on Amazon. The candle jars look cool. Placemats. So many items!
> 
> ...


Have you seen the animated spirit board that Grandin Road has? Might be more what you are looking for. And I agree, Spirit's version wasn't that great. 
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-spirit-board/halloween-haven/indoor-decor/1089889


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Girl said:


> Has anyone else gotten a letter from Spirit inviting them to VIP concierge? I don't know what this could include!


 Yes, I received one yesterday. We'll see I guess. I have spent an s load of $ at Spirit over last 3 years, but as I have done it mostly in stores and not online, I doubt that they really have an idea of just how much I spent, so the concierge thing probably isn't terribly exclusive.


----------



## blackflamecandle (Aug 14, 2017)

dustin2dust said:


> Went in today for the first time this year. I went in for the Ouiji stuff and hoping they had a glowing heart in stores that they have listed online only. I was disappointed with the Ouiji items. The placemats looked cool, but expensive at $5 a piece for a piece of plastic. The socks were cute. I was going to get the cookie cutter and spatula set, but when looking at the side I noticed the cookie cutter cutting surface was warped and not flat. The coasters seemed cheap and super thin, so I skipped those too. I went home with only the salt and pepper shakers and the ice cube tray. The holes are so big on the shakers that salt comes POURING out the shaker when you tip it upside down. I'm going to have to figure out a way to make them smaller if I want to use the shakers. The ice cube tray was so horrible that I'm taking it back. It is rather stiff for silicone and when you freeze it, it becomes even stiffer. To get the cubes out you have to turn each cavity inside out and pry the cube off while twisting to get it over the part of the mold that makes the hole in the planchette. The stiffness and prying left stress marks in the mold where it has started to split. It was quite a disappointment.
> 
> I did notice a lot of Hocus Pocus items. Costumes and novelty stuff. Anyone know why the sudden jump in interest in the movie? Was there a 20th anniversary of it or something?


I'm not sure why there is suddenly (FINALLY) some Hocus Pocus merch, but next year will be the 25th anniversary. Did you happen to notice if they had a door mat? I'm hunting for that and it keeps selling out online. I keep hoping my Spirit store will get some in, but they've been SO slow getting stuff out.


----------



## SusanSpooky (Jun 16, 2014)

Speaking of Hocus Pocus, has anyone seen the keychain blind bags in store?


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

SusanSpooky said:


> Speaking of Hocus Pocus, has anyone seen the keychain blind bags in store?


My store had the blind bags the other day when I went.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Our store is sooooo slow at stocking. They still have empty sections. It's annoying and sad. We did buy the girls their costumes and I bought a jug of fog juice, but I honestly don't see us spending any more money there this year.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Stopped in at spirit today and picked this item up. I looked back through the thread and didn't see it mentioned, which is kind of suprising, but maybe it's more of a nerd thing than a haunter thing. But anyways, Spirit this year is selling a "deluxe replica" ghostbusters proton pack. Its really nice quality with light and sound. It's not 100% screen accurate, but close enough for $70, especially considering fan-made replicas with light and sound cost hundreds if not thousands. I'm pretty psyched about this one, its been a holy grail costume item for me for a long time.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Stopped in at spirit today and picked this item up. I looked back through the thread and didn't see it mentioned, which is kind of suprising, but maybe it's more of a nerd thing than a haunter thing. But anyways, Spirit this year is selling a "deluxe replica" ghostbusters proton pack. Its really nice quality with light and sound. It's not 100% screen accurate, but close enough for $70, especially considering fan-made replicas with light and sound cost hundreds if not thousands. I'm pretty psyched about this one, its been a holy grail costume item for me for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not recall seeing that in my local one yet. That is really cool though! Love the Ghostbusters.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Stopped in at spirit today and picked this item up. I looked back through the thread and didn't see it mentioned, which is kind of suprising, but maybe it's more of a nerd thing than a haunter thing. But anyways, Spirit this year is selling a "deluxe replica" ghostbusters proton pack. Its really nice quality with light and sound. It's not 100% screen accurate, but close enough for $70, especially considering fan-made replicas with light and sound cost hundreds if not thousands. I'm pretty psyched about this one, its been a holy grail costume item for me for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember sitting in the wee hours of the morning in ToysRUs parking lot waiting for their delivery truck as we were told they were expecting the proton packs in that were impossible to find. Had to make sure Santa didn't dissappoint my 2 oldest boys, LOL.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Stopped in at spirit today and picked this item up. I looked back through the thread and didn't see it mentioned, which is kind of suprising, but maybe it's more of a nerd thing than a haunter thing. But anyways, Spirit this year is selling a "deluxe replica" ghostbusters proton pack. Its really nice quality with light and sound. It's not 100% screen accurate, but close enough for $70, especially considering fan-made replicas with light and sound cost hundreds if not thousands. I'm pretty psyched about this one, its been a holy grail costume item for me for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. I ordered it off the spirit website weeks ago and nothing. Having not seen it in person I have been trying to keep my expectations managed about how good (or bad) it might be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

avgjoefriday said:


> Thanks for the review. I ordered it off the spirit website weeks ago and nothing. Having not seen it in person I have been trying to keep my expectations managed about how good (or bad) it might be.


Its good. If you just want a prop replica that looks professional and are not too picky about it needing to be super-accurate to the screen version, you'll be pleased. I'm going to remount it on a proper ALICE pack frame, but otherwise I'm happy with it.


----------



## HauntedHostess (Aug 31, 2017)

Went to Spirit today and purchased the poseable standing dummy. It is "ok'. The pro is it gives you a foundation to work off of. The Con is the neck, unless you have a high collar or a mask with a neck on it that comes down to your chest, it can be hard to hide that area on the dummy. Definitely get some pool noodles to beef it up. I actually used a pool noodle around the neck , shoulders, and arms to give it a more "realistic" look.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah, this year I went to a couple in my area, and the stuff just seems so overpriced and even MORE cheaply made than last year. However, I really want this guy, so am hoping I can get him on the day after sale...


----------



## HauntedHostess (Aug 31, 2017)

davy2 said:


> yeah, this year I went to a couple in my area, and the stuff just seems so overpriced and even MORE cheaply made than last year. However, I really want this guy, so am hoping I can get him on the day after sale...


. 


I was at our Spirit the other day and they had one marked down to $99.00 because the manufacturer accidentally ship out a shipment with a leg missing. Idk...if it was just a regional or a Nationwide thing. I passed on it because we already had a werewolf and I'm a cheapskate! LOL. Just a little FYI I don't know if any got shipped your way or not.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

HauntedHostess said:


> Went to Spirit today and purchased the poseable standing dummy. It is "ok'. The pro is it gives you a foundation to work off of. The Con is the neck, unless you have a high collar or a mask with a neck on it that comes down to your chest, it can be hard to hide that area on the dummy. Definitely get some pool noodles to beef it up. I actually used a pool noodle around the neck , shoulders, and arms to give it a more "realistic" look.


Thanks for the review. Went to Spirit today and was trying to decide between the already stuffed sitting dummy and the poseable standing dummy. Came home to do a little more "research" before pulling the trigger on either one. I'd get more usage out of the standing dummy, just don't know how well it would hold up to the winds in our area in October. I've got about 10 masks that we've bought over the years, waiting on me to build more pvc frame bodies...lol.


----------



## HauntedHostess (Aug 31, 2017)

The Crow 1994 said:


> HauntedHostess said:
> 
> 
> > Went to Spirit today and purchased the poseable standing dummy. It is "ok'. The pro is it gives you a foundation to work off of. The Con is the neck, unless you have a high collar or a mask with a neck on it that comes down to your chest, it can be hard to hide that area on the dummy. Definitely get some pool noodles to beef it up. I actually used a pool noodle around the neck , shoulders, and arms to give it a more "realistic" look.
> ...


. I'm wondering how well it's going to hold up in the wind too. The joints are plastic and they are tightened with a wrench that is provided with it. I'm not to impressed with plastic joints. They seem to still move even after tightening them, which makes me wonder if they won't move in the wind. Next year I'll build them out of PVC. Just don't have the time this year.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I keep wondering if our Spirit store is ever going to open. It's moved from its usual empty-restaurant location into a much smaller MALL space and the windows have been covered with their branded "coming soon!" stuff for the last 3+ weeks. Yes, I am driving by once a week. Doesn't show up on the website store finder either. Strange doings. I am hoping it isn't transforming into more of a last-minute mall-traffic costumes shop, because I'm just there for props.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I finally got to Spirit. I bought the large Hocus Pocus sign. Good quality - very happy with it. My daughter decided to be Freddy Krueger so she bought the sweater and the hat. The sweater is very nice - more than just a Halloween costume. She plans to wear it all the time. I was surprised that the store seemed so much smaller than last year. Less displayed props, less accessories. Maybe it's just that location.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

The local Spirit store seem to be open (lights on, people walking around) but the website still say Coming Soon.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

blackflamecandle said:


> I'm not sure why there is suddenly (FINALLY) some Hocus Pocus merch, but next year will be the 25th anniversary. Did you happen to notice if they had a door mat? I'm hunting for that and it keeps selling out online. I keep hoping my Spirit store will get some in, but they've been SO slow getting stuff out.


No, I didn't notice a door mat. Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

I checked out the Spirit store near my location. I was highly disappointed in the props. I was reminded of a carnival at the fair from the grinding noise of plastic gears and motor mechanisms. I liked the day of static props better without the cheesy voice boxes and sayings. Bring back the demons and crouching swamp witch. I was looking for a bag of bones for a home built prop and they are not the foam anymore but hard plastic. 
This is the first time ever going to a Spirit store and leaving empty handed, especially for a 200 + mile round trip.


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

Also really dissapointed. Doing a carnival theme this season and went anticipating dropping a few hundred to fill some gaps. The only attractive prop was the 7' creepy towering clown. Low and behold the rep tells me they are completely sold out for the rest of the year! Its not even October yet and the one prop they have for my them is gone. Most of the other halloween store in my area have gotten out of props. Looks like I will be trying to pull off some quick builds


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

make that 3 in a row of disappointed visits.. first time ever for me too walking out with nothing.
didn't see a single prop that I felt I wanted, looked a smaller details and nothing. they didn't have the cool trees this year.
Not that I would have bought one , already have two, but always nice to have the option LOL

would have wanted a nice severed head, but none at all, was wanting some of the green or beige rope netting or spooky material !!
nothing..

they did have nice steam punk costumes for someone going for that theme.. but that's it... walked out feeling I wasted my time driving there and back.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

What is your thought on this big boy? I have a 25% off coupon that would bring the cost down to $120. 
















I like how it looks but am not sure where I would put him and would have to store it somewhere for the other 10 months of the year. 
Any of you have one or better yet a pair of them?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Rumsfield said:


> I was looking for a bag of bones for a home built prop and they are not the foam anymore but hard plastic.


I think the bags of bones are made out of plastic everywhere. Haven't seen the foam anywhere in years.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Someone mentioned on another thread that the clown is back in stock. I tried to order one but the order never went through, so maybe it's not back in stock.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Frogger said:


> What is your thought on this big boy? I have a 25% off coupon that would bring the cost down to $120.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It _might_ get cheaper if you wait about 2 weeks or just before Halloween.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Why would you expect it to go below 25% off? Do they offer better coupons than that?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Everything, and I mean everything, left is 50% for the two days after Halloween (after which Spirit closes). Occasionally Spirit discounts a given prop that is not meeting expectations. For example I expect Campfire Zombie to be dropped in price shortly, as it is WAY overpriced. 

Victorian Gargoyle is only about two per store (and not display, because this prop, being short, doesn't lend itself to display), so I don't expect it to drop in price. 

Store displays have a set price that the stores will sell for after a specific date (maybe October 15th or 25th, I forget). For example, the big Gargoyles that Spirit was selling for I think $250 last year (not sure), the two displays allocated to each store had a discounted price of $150, I think. Each store likely already has their display discount price chart. It can't hurt to ask a manager, they are always super helpful.

There is also the friends and family sale, a weekend day (last year it was Sunday) in early/mid-October. Used to be 40% (I believe) last year was only 35%; but you really have to curry favor with a Spirit employee to get that benie.

The only other way (that I am aware of) that you can beat 20% (leaving aside the shipping issue) is the occasional $50 off $200 or $65/75 off $250 (again, forget).


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Frogger said:


> Why would you expect it to go below 25% off? Do they offer better coupons than that?


I'm assuming that Spirit could possibly (shortly before Halloween) put many things including this Gothic Fogging Gargoyle on sale or clearance.
With the 25% coupon you could be paying a lot less later.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Our Spirit store finally opened this week (I've been driving by there and Target every week for the last month). Kind of disappointing, but about what I expected - mall location, much more costume focused, light on the props. Spirit's big-themed-animatronic-setup-area they usually have is nowhere to be seen. There's some big props in boxes, a few on display, but overall a major downsize. Oh well.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks for the info on the discounts. I think I will just bite the bullet and use my 25% off coupon. It expires October 31st so I can't double dip on the after Halloween discounts.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

kakugori said:


> Our Spirit store finally opened this week (I've been driving by there and Target every week for the last month). Kind of disappointing, but about what I expected - mall location, much more costume focused, light on the props. Spirit's big-themed-animatronic-setup-area they usually have is nowhere to be seen. There's some big props in boxes, a few on display, but overall a major downsize. Oh well.


Yeah, one (of the 23) Spirit stores I have been to this year was their new mall concept. No props at all, just costumes and accessories. Sounds like yours had some. The one I went to had zilch but costumes. It was right next to a Spencer's, but I've seen other full Spirit's co-located with a Spencers.

And it's not like you can call ahead and find out if it is a mall concept store as they don't seem to be giving out phone numbers this year, at least not last I checked.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Can't count on day after at 50%, in years where Halloween is a Friday, some parties are still Saturday nite, so 50% MIGHT NOT BE UNTIL SUNDAY.
Also, some stuff gets packed up prior to Nov 1 sale or $79 spider, selling for $59 goes back to $79 and then 50% off.
And there is always the chance it sells out prior. I have seen some limited items reduced (slow sellers) prior, but sometime the coupons don't count against those items - "on Sale".
If I want it - I'll buy it with 25% , but those discounts have shorter periods then the 20%, I'll visit several stores on 11/1 and but check to see if its been opened!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Rumsfield said:


> I checked out the Spirit store near my location. I was highly disappointed in the props. I was reminded of a carnival at the fair from the grinding noise of plastic gears and motor mechanisms. I liked the day of static props better without the cheesy voice boxes and sayings. Bring back the demons and crouching swamp witch. I was looking for a bag of bones for a home built prop and they are not the foam anymore but hard plastic.
> This is the first time ever going to a Spirit store and leaving empty handed, especially for a 200 + mile round trip.


Agree wholeheartedly with this. I've been in our spirit three times and have only purchased a bag of plastic spiders for a witch jar. There is a marked decline in the overall quality of their stuff over previous years. Although this has been a trend for the past 5 years or so. The prices continue to be high. Poor selection of masks and it seems as though the same props surface over and over. Been shopping there for close to 20 years and really miss the days of the nice latex props, great masks, etc.. Their animations are little more than cheap toys. Perhaps I've been haunting long enough that their stuff no longer has an appeal but I go in each year hoping to find some WOW factor stuff, only to be disappointed.


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm making a trip to Spirit (and Spencers) today in hopes of finding the Hocus Pocus blind packs, since they're now sold out or on back order online.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Just in case some of you don't know.. lots of coupons available at RetailMeNot - https://www.retailmenot.com/view/spirithalloween.com


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks for the post. I am looking for a 25% off or more in store coupon. They took mine when I bought a light yesterday. I really want to buy one of those $200 gargoyles but only if discounted.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

There is a special online code (today only!) that take $30 off + free shipping (-$28.99). $199.99 (3 Ft Sinister Gothic Fogging Gargoyle) down to 169.99.
The final cost is $189.99 ($20.00 oversize shipping added)


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks but I don't want to pay for their crazy over sized shipping charges. Plus I would be better off buying local with a 20% off coupon which are online everywhere.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

The only place I have been able to find a 20% off coupon that doesn't expire until 10/31 is at the retailmenot link that scarenoob posted above.

I can't find one in my email like I have every other year. Can someone confirm that the retailmenot one will work in store?

Is there a 25% off one available somewhere?


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

The RMN should work, if not there's always a 20% coupon on the store locator page [LINK] I used this one because I forgot to bring the physical coupon I got in the mail.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

I signed up for the mailing list twice (two different email addresses) to see if Spirit send special emails. 2 or 3 times, I have received email that were not sent to both email addresses.

So I would suggest signing up the mailing list with at least 2 or more email addresses.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Just an FYI that I was in Spirit the other day and they have finally started discounting some of the big animatronics. I think there were four that were discounted, maybe $20-$40, depending, but I think mostly small discounts of $20. Nothing I was too interested in. 

Also, as you know the hot prop this year is the Towering Clown, gone or pretty much gone from stores (at least near me). Also seems to be a lot of demand for Limb Ripper. 

Lastly, anecdotally, the Forest Demon (or whatever) seems to suffer from an unusually high rate of defects.


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> Agree wholeheartedly with this. I've been in our spirit three times and have only purchased a bag of plastic spiders for a witch jar. There is a marked decline in the overall quality of their stuff over previous years. Although this has been a trend for the past 5 years or so. The prices continue to be high. Poor selection of masks and it seems as though the same props surface over and over. Been shopping there for close to 20 years and really miss the days of the nice latex props, great masks, etc.. Their animations are little more than cheap toys. Perhaps I've been haunting long enough that their stuff no longer has an appeal but I go in each year hoping to find some WOW factor stuff, only to be disappointed.


I thought it was just me but guess not... I agree wholeheartedly with this. Some of it may be that I started building my own props, as have many here, but I have props I still use that I bought years ago at Halloween Express and Spirit. They were more solid and better built. A lot of the offerings now look sketchy as to whether they will make it through one season.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I was looking for the Empty Soul Girl today and wow is Spirit terrible this year. You have to call a national 866 number and then they have to call the local spirit stores. It wouldn't be as bad if the people at the call center were knowledgeable but she kept confusing the prop I wanted with Manacing Molly.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Not impressed at the least by the store here. Very little promotional ads around the city. When I went in there wasn't much to look at. Nope, not impressed at all.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Finally went and there was nothing interesting. This year it seems like a lot of places have the exact same stuff. *yawn*


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

I have a quick question...
Is spirit Halloween considered one of the more expensive Halloween stores you guys in the states have?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I was looking for the Empty Soul Girl today and wow is Spirit terrible this year. You have to call a national 866 number and then they have to call the local spirit stores. It wouldn't be as bad if the people at the call center were knowledgeable but she kept confusing the prop I wanted with Manacing Molly.


 When I went to my local spirit store asking if they had stock of empty soul girl on a swing the employee told me yes they did. She said they have her on display and took me to the display of menacing molly. Im like no thats not empty soul girl on a swing. Apparently no one at spirit knows the difference.


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

I LOVE this find from Spirit. I set it up in our bathroom cabinet so it went off with movement. I can’t figure out how to post a video so here is a photo.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

My husband and I went to the local Spirit Store here in Pensacola 4 days ago and every animated prop--EVERY SINGLE ONE---was back in the boxes. Not a single one was still on display. We asked why and they said "it's the end of the season and we're packing it all up." I thought Spirit stores had a big half off sale on November 1st????

We were so disappointed that we couldn't see the props in action. The employees said "oh, just go online and watch the videos." Seriously?

We left without buying anything. That store SUCKS!!!!


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Clearance sale. Online only. Up to 80% off.


Looking forward to find out whats going on sale tomorrow or Tuesday (Halloween).


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Kittykat85 said:


> I have a quick question...
> Is spirit Halloween considered one of the more expensive Halloween stores you guys in the states have?


Fright Props.com are more expensive.....I buy cool stuff from them sometimes...ZR



kadeeblake said:


> I can’t figure out how to post a video so here is a photo.


You have to upload to a hosting site like youtube and then post a link here...ZR


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

I saw signs and posters everywhere in and out of Spirit store saying 50% off Nov 1st (tomorrow). Finally bought fog fluid and cleaner bottles. I'm ready to fire it up as soon it get dark.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Kittykat85 said:


> I have a quick question...
> Is spirit Halloween considered one of the more expensive Halloween stores you guys in the states have?


Yes and no. Some are pricey (not sold elsewhere) and some are about the same as other stores.


----------



## Sirmeili (Oct 9, 2009)

(Due to Irma, wee didn't get to decorate this year, so please forgive the sparseness of my decorations)

They brought back the spirit this year after taking a year off. Before they opened our local store we went to one 45 min away and I fell in love with the covered bridge display. When they opened the local one I inquired about the cost. The GM happened to be a friend of our daughter so said she would find out and let her know.

Well.... Time went on and no word (well none my daughter told me!*). Finally today at 12:30pm my daughter texted me nad said the said I could have it FREE if I came and got it today. My fat butt jumped up immediately and drove over there!!! They gave me everything! I turned down some of the cardboard stiff surrounding it, but got the walk through, and all the trees! They even tore it down for me!

*Apparently my daughter's friend had been texting her the price starting at $400. She kept texting back lowering the price... Well she didn't see the messages until today when she said free. So I guess it's a good thing she's not very observant? Lol. The really funny thing is I think I might have paid for it for $200 ($400 hand half off starting tomorrow). The gm said the district manager said they were just gonna toss it in the trash! That's when she sent the last message it was free.. lol

** I set it up really quick so I could know what needs to be corrected for next year. Some warped boards but otherwise in great condition. I'll use the cardboard they did send as templates for something that will stand up to FL weather. I also didn't put up the trees but got the metal plates they were connected to. I also plan to use the trees for our Xmas display [emoji16]

***Sorry for the rambling but I'm psyched about getting it!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

its just junk at UP TO 805 off. 50% off everything in store tomorrow.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Just got back from spirit. I was surprised how many large props are still there. I miss the quality props years ago. I would have spent a ton. Instead I got almost nothing


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

I scored two nice items at 50% off. Got there at 8:30 when they opened this morning.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Decided to go today to see if I could buy some purple string lights and another reaper porch light cover. Not one string was found. Every porch light covers I saw was damaged. Whatever (props, lights, else) still there are open (not in box or package), ripped, or broken. A lot of them have price cut. Most are junks or appear to be returns. I left the store with 2 purple spot light bulbs.


----------

